# To live in the Costa Blanca



## norman port (Feb 20, 2014)

I am 81 and wanting to rent an apartment in the Alicante region - I have S1 forms from the UK pension service. I'm in fairly good health and wonder if I can still be accepted into the Spanish health service. Any advice will be really appreciated.

Normani


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

norman port said:


> I am 81 and wanting to rent an apartment in the Alicante region - I have S1 forms from the UK pension service. I'm in fairly good health and wonder if I can still be accepted into the Spanish health service. Any advice will be really appreciated.
> 
> Normani


:welcome:

yes you will be accepted - the S1 gives you the same healthcare rights as a Spanish national - of any age


----------



## norman port (Feb 20, 2014)

*Macanudo*

Many thanks for your kind reply - it has given me a lot of encouragement to give it a try.

Many thanks,

Norman


----------

